# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Антивирус Касперского - Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Horst.pg в файлах упакованных UPX 1.93

## MOCT

Эксклюзив от virusinfo.info:

Сегодня после очередного обновления на некоторые файлы, упакованные UPX 1.93, "Антивирус Касперского" стал ругаться как на Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Horst.pg. Это именно "ложняк" и именно на код распаковщика, потому что распакованные файлы уже никак не детектируются.

При этом новая "сигнатура" перекрыла собой детектирование упакованных Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Horst.av, ky.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Можно получить пример такого файла на [email protected] с описанием ложняка?

----------

